# New HD channel rollout and new pricing structure for HD



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Programming starts 9/19

3 existing HD channels (HDNet, HDNet Movies, & Universal HD) will be
combined with 3 new HD channels to form the new DIRECTV® HD XTRA
PACK. *There will be a $4.99/month additional price for the new HD-XTRA PACK * which will include:

HDNet
HDNet Movies
Universal HD
MHD
MGM HD
Smithsonian HD

(Not sure if these are included with Premier or not but they seem to be)
The HD Xtra pack will be free until 12/15/07.

They have taken those HD channels that dont align with an SD version and priced those separately for customers who want to receive that unique programming.

*Customers that have activated prior to 9/19/07 will receive the package free
until 12/15/07. After which, the package will be cancelled unless they call to continue (and pay).*

Schedule:

HD channels that exist today will continue to be broadcast on their current
channel numbers as well as the new location. E.g. ESPN HD will continue
to be on ch. 73 as well as ch. 206 (where the SD channel also resides).
Before the end of the year, the old HD neighborhood of channels will go
away.

Sept 19:
Choice Pkg
A&E HD (ch. 265)
Big Ten Network HD (ch. 220)
Cartoon Network (ch. 296)
CNN HD (ch. 202)
Food Network HD (ch. 231-1)
HGTV-HD (ch. 229-1)
The History Channel HD (ch. 269)
NFL Network HD (ch. 212)
TBS in HD (ch. 247)
The Weather Channel HD (ch. 362)

Choice Xtra & ABove add:
National Geographic Channel HD (ch. 276)
Versus HD/Golf Channel HD (ch. 604)

Sept 28:
All: Cartoon Network (ch. 296)

Oct. 8:
Choice
Animal Planet HD (ch. 282)
Bravo HD (ch. 273)
Discovery Channel HD (ch. 278)
FX HD (ch. 248)
Sci-Fi Channel HD (ch. 244)
The Learning Channel HD (ch. 280)
USA Network HD (ch. 242)
CNBC HD (ch. 355)

Choice Xtra:
Fuel TV HD (ch. 612)
The Science Channel HD (ch. 284)
Speed Channel HD (ch. 607)

Oct 22nd:
Fox Business Network HD (ch. 359)

PREMIUMS
Sept 19th:
HBO HD West (ch. 504)
Cinemax HD East (ch. 512)
Cinemax HD West (ch. 514)
Showtime HD West (ch. 540)
The Movie Channel HD East (ch. 544)
SHO Too HD (ch. 538)

Sept 28th:
Starz Comedy HD (ch. 519)
Starz Edge HD (ch. 522)
Starz HD East (ch. 520)
Starz HD West (ch. 421)
Starz Kids & Family HD (ch. 518)

Also a ton of sportspack channels .....


----------



## rogue5 (Jul 30, 2004)

What happens with those of us who have the 250? The only HD I care about right now are the big 4 and Sunday ticket. I don't even think I get some of those stations because I don't have the new box...

josh


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

.... first post and a wealth of alleged info. DTV plant? Satellite provider?


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Neither, just someone who wants to keep his/her job. Been here for years.


fjwagner said:


> .... first post and a wealth of alleged info. DTV plant? Satellite provider?


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't know. That wasn't included in the info provided. Will have to try and find out.


rogue5 said:


> What happens with those of us who have the 250? The only HD I care about right now are the big 4 and Sunday ticket. I don't even think I get some of those stations because I don't have the new box...
> 
> josh


----------



## Dirk Legume (Nov 29, 2004)

Will the channels no longer be available in an SD version? I can see not wanting to use up hard drive space to record something that isn't in HD.

Or do I not understand correctly. Which is more than possible.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

fjwagner said:


> .... first post and a wealth of alleged info. DTV plant? Satellite provider?


That information, for the most part... has been available in the internet world for the last two weeks.

The 2nd half of it, the "timeline" for the rest of the channels...
Is something I haven't seen before, and should be tagged with "subject to change"

And to the OP: Please provide the link to the public source where you have gotten this from...


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I just got off the phone with Comcast. After thinking about upgrading Direct TV or going back to Comcast, I'm going back. First, I'll save $40 a month. Second, I'll get the CW and PBS in HD as well as Cinemax and Starz. Those channels, plus the channels I already get in HD, make up about 90% of what I watch. 
I've never had a problem with Comcast in my area, outages are rare and picture quality is good. FIOS is not yet available, but will be, and Comcast is also putting down its own fiber optic cables.
The 2 year commitment, $5 price increase, new dish and receiver are more than I'm willing to put up with. I know the Comcast DVR is not as good as TiVo, but I'm hoping that Comcast in my area will offer TiVo in their DVR by the end of the year.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

ebonovic said:


> That information, for the most part... has been available in the internet world for the last two weeks.


 Did I state the information was NOT available from any other source? Why should I care? Why should you care? Does it upset you that I might have posted something you haven't seen?



> The 2nd half of it, the "timeline" for the rest of the channels...
> Is something I haven't seen before, and should be tagged with "subject to change". And to the OP: Please provide the link to the public source where you have gotten this from...


 It comes from THE source, that's the point. There is no "PUBLIC" link. THE source doesn't say "subject to change." Maybe it is subject to change but the document doesn't state that fact. What I posted was cut and paste from PDF document with a revision date of 9/13/07.

If you (or anyone else) doesn't want to believe it because I have less the 9,999 posts I have no problem with that. We are here to share information, and that is what I have done. What you choose to do with the information is entirely up to you or the reader. Just FYI I have been active on this board for 8 years, thus the "handle" I have chosen to post this information.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Thanks for the info, incog-neato!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I wouldn't be disclosing using multiple usernames as the forum police may become concerned


----------



## atlantadan (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm wondering if part of my "deal" that D* offered to retain me/upgrading me to the H20. 

They offered a credit for HD service for 12 months, so does that mean that HD Extra will also be part of this promotion?


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

incog-neato said:


> Just FYI I have been active on this board for 8 years, thus the "handle" I have chosen to post this information.


If we guess what your other 'handle' is, will you tell us? Just blink once for no, twice for yes....


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Sir_winealot said:


> If we guess what your other 'handle' is, will you tell us? Just blink once for no, twice for yes....


I'm duessing it's not ebonovic!


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Dirk Legume said:


> Will the channels no longer be available in an SD version? I can see not wanting to use up hard drive space to record something that isn't in HD.
> 
> Or do I not understand correctly. Which is more than possible.


You will have both HD and SD versions. They will have the same channel number but be different channels. You can record either one so as not to waste space with SD content. This is how it currently works with Mpeg-4 HD locals. I believe their will be a hide SD option in the receivers eventually but I am not sure about that.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Sir_winealot said:


> If we guess what your other 'handle' is, will you tell us? Just blink once for no, twice for yes....


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

incog-neato said:


>


josquin??


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I'm guessing it's not ebonovic!


Oh, it's him. Pretending to be miffed that he was scooped on this is a transparent ruse to avoid the wrath of his DirecTV masters for the premature disclosure.

EDTED TO ADD: Of course, since this is exactly what we'd expect him to do, it's possible it is NOT ebo, but somebody trying to make us believe it _is_ him. Or, since he knows that we know that he knows that we know that, perhaps it is him. Or not ...


----------



## xtc (Jan 22, 2005)

*I say it's BS. Once again, from DirecTV.com :*



Existing customers will not see any changes to their lineup or pricing until Spring at the earliest. This was verified by multiple retention reps that said they had specific meetings this week regarding HD package pricing because it has been a popular question asked recently.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Redux said:


> Oh, it's him. Pretending to be miffed that he was scooped on this is a transparent ruse to avoid the wrath of his DirecTV masters for the premature disclosure.
> 
> EDTED TO ADD: Of course, since this is exactly what we'd expect him to do, it's possible it is NOT ebo, but somebody trying to make us believe it _is_ him. Or, since he knows that we know that he knows that we know that, perhaps it is him. Or not ...


Wow Redux.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

The HD ACCESS FEE WILL remain the same. The HD Xtra Pack will be added @ $4.99. Do you think I spend time making up the text I copy? What would I gain? I have better things to do.

The channels in the DIRECTV HD XTRA PACK include:
 HDNet
 HDNet Movies
 Universal HD
 MHD
 MGM HD
 Smithsonian HD
The great news is that all HD customers will automatically receive a free preview of DIRECTV HD XTRA PACK until 12/15. Youll want to tell customers about this free preview; youll also want to let customers know that after 12/15, DIRECTV HD XTRA PACK will only cost $4.99 per month. Six channels of great HD programming for less than a dollar per month!Since many of our customers have received HDNet, HDNet Movies and Universal HD with their $9.99 HD Access fee, we may have customers who ask why they are having to pay XTRA to see them once the new expansion channels launch. This is a great opportunity to review with the customer how much more value they are getting with their HD Access fee with the newly launched channels, and how we have not raised that price. We have simply taken those HD channels that dont align with an SD version and priced those separately for customers who want to receive that unique programming.
HD Channels
Please move to the next component of the 7 Essentials tool, HD Channels. As you may expect, with the new HD programming launching, the channel lineup will change, so lets take a look at those changes together. Of course, as always youll be able to reference xxxxx for these changes as well.
Lets take a look at the channel lineup. This will give you a better picture of the channels customers will have available to them and what changes are being made.
PowerPoint
Slide #4: 2007 HD Channel Lineup
Lets look at the differences for DIRECTV MAS and Preferred Choice.
PowerPoint
Slide #5: 2007 HD Channel Lineup MAS

Page 8
<deleted>
Revised JCH 09/13/07 CCTD  Version 1.9



xtc said:


> *I say it's BS. Once again, from DirecTV.com :*
> 
> 
> 
> Existing customers will not see any changes to their lineup or pricing until Spring at the earliest. This was verified by multiple retention reps that said they had specific meetings this week regarding HD package pricing because it has been a popular question asked recently.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

If you check the spelling you will then be 100% certain it's not "him." 


Redux said:


> Oh, it's him. ...


----------



## Cajunclicker (Dec 31, 2003)

Are these "new" HD channels just more TNT-HD garbage that's just SD shows uprezzed and stretched?


----------



## northrk (Feb 19, 2002)

I'm still on the TOTAL CHOICE PLUS plan, will I get the Choice Xtra and above channels you listed?


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

Ebo is just pissed that someone besides him let some "inside" info out!

So I assume my hr10-250 won't get these new stations?


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Nope, nothing for the HR10-250. That's legacy equipment at this point.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

rogue5 said:


> What happens with those of us who have the 250? The only HD I care about right now are the big 4 and Sunday ticket. I don't even think I get some of those stations because I don't have the new box...
> 
> josh


Why not call and add the HD Access Package now?

Here is an alleged internal info card.

- Craig


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

why can't they put some of these new HD channels on the old sat's?


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

They have the SD channels there and don't have bandwidth for anything new. Just a business decision I guess Robert.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

incog-neato said:


> If you check the spelling you will then be 100% certain it's not "him."


See, that's the beauty of your plan. You deliberately mangle the English language for thousands of posts to make it easy for you to later establish this alter ego, by writing normally. Very sly, but you're not fooling anybody.

Unless he knows that we know. In which case I'm guessing you're John Malone.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Good question, dunno. My GUESS is you will have to upgrade to a new package to get the new HD tiers .... but that's just a guess.



northrk said:


> I'm still on the TOTAL CHOICE PLUS plan, will I get the Choice Xtra and above channels you listed?


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

ROTFLMAO!


Redux said:


> See, that's the beauty of your plan. You deliberately mangle the English language for thousands of posts to make it easy for you to later establish this alter ego, by writing normally. Very sly, but you're not fooling anybody.
> 
> Unless he knows that we know. In which case I'm guessing you're John Malone.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

FWIW, I just got off the phone with DTV getting the 2nd part of a large install order placed. I asked and he told me (without me telling him anything datewise) that it should be tmorrow night around midnight! Woot!


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

northrk said:


> I'm still on the TOTAL CHOICE PLUS plan, will I get the Choice Xtra and above channels you listed?


Assuming you are paying the $9.99 HD access fee (if you are getting channels 72 - 79 then you are) you will get all of the HD versions of the channels included in that package.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

Robert Spalding said:


> why can't they put some of these new HD channels on the old sat's?


The old satellites are full. In fact one is leased and the lease is expiring soon and the channels have to be moved to the new satellites.

One other issue is quality. Even at almost twice the MPEG4 size, the MPG2 signal is much more compressed. MPEG4 is that much more efficient compression algorithm. So users who have compared a ball game on ESPN73 and on a local HD sat channel report a night and day difference. We never watch the Cubs on ESPN if they are simulcast on a local sat HD. The MPEG4 is comparable to OTA in half the storage space.

A last issue is capacity. The old Ku MPG2 channels take up almost twice the satellite capacity as the new Ka MPEG4 channels.

So would they sooner have 100 HD channels coming this year or 60?

They picked 100.

- Craig


----------



## northrk (Feb 19, 2002)

bigpuma said:


> Assuming you are paying the $9.99 HD access fee (if you are getting channels 72 - 79 then you are) you will get all of the HD versions of the channels included in that package.


Good Point! Yes, I have HD Access.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

incog-neato said:


> Did I state the information was NOT available from any other source? Why should I care? Why should you care? Does it upset you that I might have posted something you haven't seen?


I was *DEFENDING THE CONTENT OF YOUR POST* that the information in the first portion was easily confirmable based on the information already out there.

Hence why I quoted the person, that was doubting the validity



incog-neato said:


> It comes from THE source, that's the point. There is no "PUBLIC" link. THE source doesn't say "subject to change." Maybe it is subject to change but the document doesn't state that fact. What I posted was cut and paste from PDF document with a revision date of 9/13/07.
> 
> If you (or anyone else) doesn't want to believe it because I have less the 9,999 posts I have no problem with that. We are here to share information, and that is what I have done. What you choose to do with the information is entirely up to you or the reader. Just FYI I have been active on this board for 8 years, thus the "handle" I have chosen to post this information.


For this point:

Then you must be working internal, and very much aware of the multiple memo's that have been sent over the last 3-4 weeks with regards to sharing internal information.

If you are not... hence the request for a post to where the information is comming from....

If you hae been acitve for 8 years... then you very much understand the "doubt" that surrounds a new/low post count user posting this type of information.

So sorry to say it... but in forum world... doubt is often assumed at first, until doubt is eliminated.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Redux said:


> Oh, it's him. Pretending to be miffed that he was scooped on this is a transparent ruse to avoid the wrath of his DirecTV masters for the premature disclosure.
> 
> EDTED TO ADD: Of course, since this is exactly what we'd expect him to do, it's possible it is NOT ebo, but somebody trying to make us believe it _is_ him. Or, since he knows that we know that he knows that we know that, perhaps it is him. Or not ...


Right... If isn't a surprise... if they have given me the information to post... I would post it..... why would I make a post that is 50% old news.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Ah, so you want to narc me or my source, eh? 



ebonovic said:


> For this point:
> 
> Then you must be working internal, and very much aware of the multiple memo's that have been sent over the last 3-4 weeks with regards to sharing internal information.
> 
> If you are not... hence the request for a post to where the information is comming from....


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

incog-neato said:


> Ah, so you want to narc me or my source, eh?


Nah....just you.



Ed doesn't like it when someone beats him to the punch.


----------



## Smuuth (Sep 21, 2005)

atlantadan said:


> They offered a credit for HD service for 12 months, so does that mean that HD Extra will also be part of this promotion?


No, the HD service credit they have been offering is for $9.99 per month for 12 months.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

I wonder what will happen to those of us that don't have mpeg4 equipment? If we don't pay the additional $4.99/mo, looks like we'll be down to 4 HD channels: ESPN, ESPN2, TNT, Discovery Theater (maybe not, since there is really no SD counterpart) for $9.99/mo.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

hiker said:


> I wonder what will happen to those of us that don't have mpeg4 equipment? If we don't pay the additional $4.99/mo, looks like we'll be down to 4 HD channels: ESPN, ESPN2, TNT, Discovery Theater (maybe not, since there is really no SD counterpart) for $9.99/mo.


And thats just until they decide to stop broadcasting the MPEG2 signals. Doesnt make much sense to pay the 9.99/month.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Last nights supposed roll out obviously did not happen. I guess I should have expected that from DTV.


----------



## Bathel (Jan 24, 2004)

rkester said:


> Last nights supposed roll out obviously did not happen. I guess I should have expected that from DTV.


DTV never said the 19th was a hard date...

Actually, from what I've seen... they've never said to the public it would be on the 19th. I'll that I've seen offical from DTV is by the end of September.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

They never did say PUBLICLY it was a hard date (although that was what CSR's, I mean EC's, were advising customers) but it was INTERNALLY announced that the 19th was "the date" and put in numerous internal papers. Unfortunately "issues" happened and it was put off. Just like the Space Shuttle launch dates, technical difficulties can force change.



Bathel said:


> DTV never said the 19th was a hard date...
> 
> Actually, from what I've seen... they've never said to the public it would be on the 19th. I'll that I've seen offical from DTV is by the end of September.


----------



## Hatman (Sep 4, 2007)

Smuuth said:


> No, the HD service credit they have been offering is for $9.99 per month for 12 months.


How does one go about getting this $9.99 per month for 12 months service credit?


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hatman said:


> How does one go about getting this $9.99 per month for 12 months service credit?


Like everything with DirecTV these days, there is the published price and then there's the 'who you know' price. Try Milo. He seems to know all of the ins and outs... because he appears to be more than just a casual participant here.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Part of the equation (besides how may hearts you have) is if you are in or out of your contract. If you're out they will try harder to lock you in for another 2 yrs, if you still under contract they gotcha anyway so they can wait a while to get more "generous" with their offers.


RS4 said:


> Like everything with DirecTV these days, there is the published price and then there's the 'who you know' price. Try Milo. He seems to know all of the ins and outs... because he appears to be more than just a casual participant here.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

All I ever do is ask - they've been pretty generous


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

I'd like to know that as well. I can't see them puling those channels from us "legacy" hardware users UNLESS they offer entirely free upgrades to the new stuff (or not charging the HD fee).


hiker said:


> I wonder what will happen to those of us that don't have mpeg4 equipment? If we don't pay the additional $4.99/mo, looks like we'll be down to 4 HD channels: ESPN, ESPN2, TNT, Discovery Theater (maybe not, since there is really no SD counterpart) for $9.99/mo.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Here's an update to my going to Comcast. The install was supposed to happen today, but I got a call from the installer saying that they are out of DVR's and that he only has a standard HD box. I cancelled the appointment, I don't want to watch TV without a DVR. Not after seven years of using one.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I added Showtime and Starz to my service yesterday morning. It seemed to have screwed up things for me because none of my HD channels would come in. I called D* CS last night and got things straightened out. They even ended up giving me Showtime for free for 2 months and like a 50% discount for a couple months after that.

I of course had to ask about the new channels. The lady said that emails would be sent out when the new channels go live. That was about all shed say about it.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

Hoffer said:


> I added Showtime and Starz to my service yesterday morning. It seemed to have screwed up things for me because none of my HD channels would come in. I called D* CS last night and got things straightened out. They even ended up giving me Showtime for free for 2 months and like a 50% discount for a couple months after that.
> 
> I of course had to ask about the new channels. The lady said that emails would be sent out when the new channels go live. That was about all shed say about it.


The DIRECTV installer needed to to refresh services and it appears did not. Here is the link to refresh your services yourself in case you ever need it again:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=93995

That is why the Installation Tips say to verify HD, locals, premiums, and DVR service before the installer leaves.

Sorry about that. 

- Craig


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I always verify the extra channels before the installer leaves. But only after learning the hardway several times ages ago to do it.


----------

